# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Rode vlekjes rechterkuit

## nightwarrior

Hallo,

Een paar dagen geleden had ik een pijnlijke plek op mijn rechterkuit.
Het voelde als een blauwe plek. Het doet enkel pijn als ik erop duw, anders voel je het niet eens.
Nu keek ik er nog eens naar en er staan allemaal rode 'wondjes' op. 4 of 5 kleine rode plekjes. Net alsof je het opengekrabt hebt, maar dat is het niet want het is een glad oppervlak. Je ziet ze alleen maar, ze zijn niet voelbaar.

Weet iemand wat dit is, want ik maak me wel een beetje ongerust.

----------

